# limping



## Vicky D (Jan 15, 2007)

My puppy is limping. I took him to the vet and had him checked out and they couldn't find anything wrong with him. They gave me Ibuprofin but that gave him the runs. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Vicky, I am so sorry to hear this is happening for you  I am sorry that I have not had any experience in this area, but I am sure someone could offer up some advice for you. I hope your puppy feels better soon.


----------



## jlwilson5 (Dec 8, 2006)

i had somthing strange happen today. it snowed a good amount last night. when i took charlie out this morning he ran outside and played around in the snow a little, very cute.  as we were walking back upstairs his front leg began limping and then his back leg. he crouched down and looked to be in so much pain. i swept him up and carried him inside, dried off his feet, and he walked around just fine. was his little paws just too cold? i thought it could be that or something to do with the salt my apartment has on the sidewalks. hopefully he won't do it again.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Check what they were using. Maybe the salt got stuck in the pads of his feet or maybe the snow started building up on his feet and he didn't like it. My old dog would run around in the snow then get so covered that she wouldn't move. I would have to go out and get her. Once she thawed out, she was fine again.

See what happens next time. Try to take him to a place where there is no salt down (if possible).

At least you have snow, here in PA we are still waiting.


----------

